# Node electrical outlet



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My wife found one of these things on the internet and really wants one now :laughing: I think it looks ********, and seems to be a violation of 406.4(A). Plus it's not polarized for what that's worth.

Also it seems like the contact points would get loose and wiggly in no time, especially if you cram more and more stuff into it. But it's fashionable :whistling2:

What y'all think?


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks like a kids dream!! You could stuff probably the whole silverware drawer plus a spatula or two to boot!!!! Sweet


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Where is the ground pin? Also doesn't look tamper proof


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks pretty gay to me.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll bet you could get about 35 leg lamps plugged into that bad boy!!


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Where us the ground pin?


Where ever you happen to be standing when you plug in...


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Not TR, therefore, not compliant with latest code. Not polarized. Is that a 2-gang box size? No ground, so useless in so many places. And it just looks goofy.

Put a beer tap in the middle. Then you've got something.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

it looks like a square track light


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems pretty useless without a ground prong...unless all you are plugging in is a lamp or something.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Its to fit all the annoyingly different phone chargers.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

They used to have extension cords and bench strips made like this. Have a few somewhere for the Christmas displays.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I can see it now, 16 grounded cords, all them attached to cheaters, and the 8 vertical ones overheating because gravity is pulling them out of the slots.

That thing looks like a solution in search of a problem.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

So it sounds like all you guys think this thing is a good idea then right?

:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

erics37 said:


> So it sounds like all you guys think this thing is a good idea then right?
> 
> :laughing:


Yepper


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

erics37 said:


> So it sounds like all you guys think this thing is a good idea then right?
> 
> :laughing:


I can see a smaller one having a place as a spot to charge about 30 phones...


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

The idea sounds great, but just to many problems. It doesn't look that great in the end either.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> So it sounds like all you guys think this thing is a good idea then right?
> 
> :laughing:


 Totally. Go for it. Post a picture in 6 months.

-John


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

All phones charge via USB these days...no need for all the different chargers I'm sure they make some kind of USB buss for charging things.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> My wife found one of these things on the internet and really wants one now





erics37 said:


> So it sounds like all you guys think this thing is a good idea then right?
> 
> :laughing:


Wife wants one, right.

I think you know the answer........:yes:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> They used to have extension cords and bench strips made like this. Have a few somewhere for the Christmas displays.


The original Tap-A-Line was simular in concept to the one shown. It was originally designed and manufactured in Milwaukee, Wi. It was an extruded plastic strip, that had two brass strips inserted in the extrusion. Plugs could be inserted into the entire length of the strip. They were available in lengths up to 36" long. They had a #16 power cord on them.
The firm was re-located to Pompano Beach, Florida in the later 50's.
An electrician I worked with a few years ago, remarked that his uncle was the inventor and the manufacturer of them. :yes:
Of course, it never received U/L approval. :huh:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This is _clearly _one of those occasions for you to say, " Oh no no baby, I can make you a _way_ better one than that! That thing is _junk_! Nah, I'll whip you up something out in the garage with stuff I got for _free_ at work right now!". Then leave for the garage with a six-pack and some beef jerky. Consume. Come back later. If she asks about the receptacle (she won't), either:

a) start a fight
b) try for some 

:thumbsup:


and yes, that one is gay.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

it is gay and ********,but i thought 2 prong outlets were not required to be TR? I don't think this is what the code had in mind, more some p&s hot shot not wanting to retool his 2 wire outlet maker.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> it is gay and ********


That is about the gist of it :laughing:


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

When I did a google search on this outlet I found this!!
Meet the bi-ceptacle!

http://www.biceptacle.com/


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

CheapCharlie said:


> When I did a google search on this outlet I found this!!
> Meet the bi-ceptacle!
> 
> http://www.biceptacle.com/


I have a foot pedal switch with a 2 prong version of that.


----------

